# 15 watt flourecent bulb considered high light or moderate light?



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Im trying to find plants for my betta tank and just want to know if my bulb would be considered high or moderate light for when im picking plants. The tank is 9" high.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

I have 15w 120v bulbs in both of my tanks and I would say its a moderate light but good for plants.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

the light color also matters, 6500k is where it's at i think... i'm not too sure cuz i always use LEDs


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

the tank came with the bulb, this is the tank 

http://www.petco.com/product/14978/...uarium.aspx?Ntt=bookshelf&OneResultRedirect=1

doesnt really give much info so its really hard to find plants...im thinking perhaps ill just try the anubius, i was just worried it would develop the algea issues...but it does seem to be more of what im looking for so i dunno...any other thoughts?


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

yay! when i was on the petco site a chat box popped up and the lady had an answer for me! Its a moderate light


----------

